# Another free patterns site for all to enjoy - Blacksheep Wools



## pin_happy (Mar 23, 2012)

sharing the link

http://www.blacksheepwools.com/free-patterns


----------



## breeze075 (May 12, 2012)

Thank you very much!


----------



## craftbits (Jul 8, 2014)

Lovely. Thank you!


----------



## TennKnitter (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks!!! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Ros Tyler (Jan 2, 2014)

Thanks for the link - lovely site :thumbup:


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Thank you for the link, I've bookmarked it.


----------



## 121008 (Sep 15, 2014)

Thanks a bunch! Great patterns on there, time to get busy!! &#128521;


----------



## minniemo (Apr 23, 2011)

Thank you so much... :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

Thank you for the link. :thumbup:


----------



## TawnyaFletcher (Nov 14, 2012)

Good site. Thanks!


----------



## Buttons (Feb 11, 2011)

Thank you Pin Happy!


----------



## Altaskier (Apr 18, 2013)

Thanks. Irritating that they have writing over the pics tho.


----------



## crispie (Dec 17, 2011)

Thanks for another nice site!


----------



## Crafty Gardener (Aug 9, 2012)

with the cooler weather setting in it is time to get the needles and hooks out, thanks for the link


----------



## Vole61 (Sep 7, 2012)

they are also a good wool online shop


----------



## Patsy Ruth (Apr 19, 2013)

thank you!!!


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Thanks for this and all your great links!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks!!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

thanks for sharing


----------



## DeniseCM (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you, have bookmarked it!


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

thank you!


----------



## SallyBC (Apr 21, 2013)

Great site with some good patterns I've never seen before! Thanks a lot for posting.


----------



## pikkie (Sep 3, 2012)

Thanks a million. I appreciate this.


----------



## Bride in '59 (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you!!! Here I go, copying again. Some very nice, different ideas.


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to the site, there are loads of patterns to choose from. Tessa28


----------



## laceandbits (Jun 23, 2011)

Don't like to sound like a scrooge but I could only find 6 freebies, all hats gloves and scarves. There was a list of other garments down the side, but nothing happened when I clicked on them. The rest of the site worked, and there was a £0.00 - £9.99 option on all the pages, but none I could see at £0.00. 

Getting spoilt as there are so many lovely free patterns out there.

If you're buying an expensive yarn I do think they could throw a pattern in for free. Especially ones like Rowan, where all the patterns are in collections, most of which I don't want to knit. What do others think about this?


----------



## desertcarr (Feb 1, 2011)

Great site! Thank you.


----------



## DivaDee (Jan 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

I have downloaded a cowl, a snowman , a knitted Santa, Christmas socks and a capelet with no problems and I have saved the link as there are loads more and everyone is free. Brilliant site, Tessa28


----------

